
Facebook is down (09:08AM PDT Aug 1, 2014) - kiyoto
https://www.facebook.com/?=asjdasjidj
======
l0c0b0x
For what it's worth, stock is down too:

[http://investing.money.msn.com/investments/charts?symbol=US:...](http://investing.money.msn.com/investments/charts?symbol=US:FB#{"zRange":"2","startDate":"2014-7-27","endDate":"2014-8-1","chartStyle":"mountain","chartCursor":"1","scaleType":"0","yaxisAlign":"right","mode":"pan"})

~~~
cj
As is the NASDAQ

[https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&...](https://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=1&chfdeh=0&chdet=1406923200000&chddm=1173&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=NASDAQ:FB&cmptdms=0&q=INDEXNASDAQ:.IXIC&ntsp=1&ei=_MLbU6iwMYGiigK-
nIHgCw)

~~~
istsehrgut
allll red.

------
kitbrennan
Facebook beta is still up:
[https://beta.facebook.com/](https://beta.facebook.com/)

~~~
k-mcgrady
Never knew they had a beta site - but I can't see anything different. Is there
a list of differences somewhere?

------
bthrn
Anybody notice their IPV6 address?

2a03:2880:2110:df07:face:b00c

~~~
nitinics
They do have interesting infrastructure v6 prefixes too.

>> snip <<

    
    
       5  be2.bb01.iad3.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::6b8)  37.323 ms  37.332 ms  37.326 ms
       6  be13.bb02.frc3.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::16c0)  37.669 ms  27.980 ms  27.878 ms
       7  ae61.dr02.frc3.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::653)  27.525 ms  25.989 ms  25.871 ms
       8  po1022.csw07c.frc3.tfbnw.net (2620:0:1cff:dead:beef::1b75)  26.741 ms  27.965 ms  27.875 ms
       9  * * *
       10  edge-star6-shv-07-frc3.facebook.com  (2a03:2880:2130:7f07:face:b00c:0:1)  25.823 ms  24.916 ms  24.799 ms

------
JohnTHaller
In an oddly fortunate coincidence, I switched PortableApps.com to using custom
static social sharing buttons yesterday afternoon to speed the site up. It's
worked very well.

The only tradeoff is losing the Facebook like button (which is kind of useless
on web pages these days anyway) and the like/tweet counts. The upside is
lightning-fast loading (just image links) as well as increased privacy for
your visitors. The buttons use a single Javascript function to bring up a
centered window about the size of the standard social sharing widgets using
the sharing URL so the functionality is about the same.

It isn't an entirely new idea as I've seen a few different writeups on it
online. My solution is based on ideas from a few different online sources as
well as my own custom images and tweaks. I'm planning on implementing it as a
standard Drupal module posted on Drupal.org for my own sites and including
options for faded and grayscale buttons to better blend with alternate themes
and not grab too much attention from content. I could probably put together a
quick set of code and throw it on Github as well if people are interested in
just using the raw code or working up a WordPress module for it.

------
JohnTHaller
And all the companies that decided to rely on Facebook Login for their website
take a breath and think 'oh fuuudge'.

~~~
CGamesPlay
After Facebook took down the Internet last time, they updated all of the
script snippets that they have and added an "async" attribute to them. The
functionality is still missing when FB goes down, but the site you're looking
at still loads quickly.

~~~
JohnTHaller
I switched all of my social sharing widgets to static image buttons that bring
up simple sharing windows just yesterday. My site loads so much faster and is
completely unaffected by Facebook being down as a result.

~~~
agwa
Plus, you're protecting your visitors' privacy by not leaking to
Facebook/Twitter/etc. that they visited your site. Thanks for doing this!

~~~
JohnTHaller
Exactly. It decreases your overall footprint online, but you can still have
access to it if you want it. I did a short note to our users here:
[http://portableapps.com/node/42106](http://portableapps.com/node/42106)

I made a post elsewhere in this thread about it but it was downvoted. I'm
thinking about packaging it up as a Drupal extension (what I run) as well as a
raw package on github in the hopes that someone will be interested in doing a
WordPress extension as well. There are a few posts about doing this online,
but none tried to fully mimic the convenience and look of the standard
buttons, so I thought folks might be interested.

------
kiyoto
When I submitted [http://www.facebook.com](http://www.facebook.com), it
redirected me back to the previous outage link because the URL is the same:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7914905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7914905)

I added a random URL string to have HN recognize this as a new entry. Perhaps
it's a good idea to allow re-posting the same link for certain URLs so that
"XYZ is down/having issues" type posts aren't deemed as duplicates?

~~~
DanBC
> Perhaps it's a good idea to allow re-posting the same link for certain URLs
> so that "XYZ is down/having issues" type posts aren't deemed as duplicates?

It would be a much much better idea if people stopped posting "X IS DOWN!!!!"
submissions.

~~~
kiyoto
I agree that it is not the most intellectually interesting. But HN, for better
and worse, has evolved to be one of the front pages of the Internet (at least
for certain demographics), and some people do come here for transient,
immediate information. In that sense, I don't think it is entirely useless.

Also, sometimes "X is down" type of submissions can start conversations
interesting in their own right in the comment section.

~~~
DanBC
Maybe they should be limited to a single account? Currently there are at least
eight threads about FB.

And isn't the interesting discussion during the post-mortem?

------
sp332
"Increased errors/latency on all Platform surfaces"
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

~~~
martin_
Now the status page is down too! Awesome

~~~
sp332
It's intermittent, try reloading.

~~~
JohnTHaller
I think it's fully down now.

~~~
kaeawc
Seems to be consistently back up.

------
jontro
Typical this happens when I'm pushing fixes to our facebook integration app a
friday evening. First I thought it was me hitting request throttling limits...

------
jgrahamc
As someone who doesn't use Facebook I'm always fascinated by these threads
because they show how much some people depend on Facebook (or at least
addicted to it).

~~~
kalleboo
Facebook has nearly 10% of the global population as monthly active users.
You're surprised that people are dependant on it?

I bet you also don't even own a TV.

~~~
jgrahamc
_I bet you also don 't even own a TV._

That's true. I got rid of TV five years ago.

 _You 're surprised that people are dependant on it?_

Fascinated, not surprised.

------
dark_ph0enix
From the developers page:

21 minutes ago Increased errors/latency on all Platform surfaces

Facebook is currently experiencing an issue that is affecting all API and web
surfaces. Our engineers detected the issue quickly and are working to resolve
it ASAP. We'll update shortly.

------
robomartin
Time to go for a nice long walk to the lake. This unscheduled get-up-and-move
break brought to you by Facebook. Thanks!

I've been trying to check on several advertising campaigns and add a new one
to no avail. Nothing to do but wait (or work on other stuff).

------
gearoidoc
Maybe it's another experiment to see what type of stuff we post after an
outage.

------
p00b
Funny that this is how I find out fb's ipv6 has their name in it (pinging
their url)... :)

2a03:2880:2040:7f01:face:b00c:0:1

~~~
p1mrx
You should try my Chrome extension; it makes IP addresses easily discoverable:

[https://ipvfoo.googlecode.com/](https://ipvfoo.googlecode.com/)

------
veb
I just noticed it too:
[http://veb.co.nz/cloud/public.php?service=files&t=ce5fc7ac6a...](http://veb.co.nz/cloud/public.php?service=files&t=ce5fc7ac6ad1bca08c593307ed7e6d40)

Note: I'm in New Zealand, and I still can't access it.

Sorry about the screenshot I still haven't figured out how to share images
_directly_ via ownCloud.

------
olivermarks
..and US productivity is up...

~~~
zeeed
except for HN where the post is #1 right now. This is beyond my understanding.
What is it about a FB service outage that makes it so important?

(this is not an attempt to troll, it's a serious question)

~~~
intopieces
As others have mentioned in this post, Facebook is used as a log in for many
other websites and services. Whatever your personal feeling is about Facebook,
it's an integral aspect of user interaction with websites far outside of its
native social network platform. For this reason, the condescending guffaws are
out of place.

~~~
zeeed
thanks for the reply. I indeed had not considered the login-aspect of it. I'm
not working in the website/online service business (and neither do I use
facebook) so this helps me understand better.

For the rest, I added a clear note.

------
robin_reala
[http://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/status/495249974377340928](http://twitter.com/YourAnonNews/status/495249974377340928)

 _We can neither confirm nor deny that #Anonymous had anything to do with
#Facebook disruption today, nothing to see here ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)_

------
resca79
it would be interesting know the technical reasons.

~~~
babuskov
AFAIK they are changing the way 3rd party applications are integrated with FB,
using a special set of user IDs for each app, and other privacy related
changes which will limit the amount of user information apps get. It's a
completely new system and probably tested on smaller user base than the entire
FB. My guess is that it went into production worldwide today.

~~~
martydill
You are right on the money with regards to the changes, but the timeline is a
bit off. All FB apps created after April 30 automatically get all the new
stuff (whether they want it or not). Existing apps have April 2015 to switch
to the new system. So, the outage is probably unrelated to to the new stuff.

Source: I'm a FB app developer who is seriously affected by the Login and
Graph API 2.0 changes.

------
afro88
Down in Germany. The developer status page is down for me too

[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

------
sreyaNotfilc
Its amazing that the world is still turning even when Facebook is down. Hmm...

I noticed that I had trouble logging on yesterday around 4pm. I wonder what's
going on.

~~~
netman21
The world has a lot of momentum. Give it time.

------
Istof
Maybe it won't come back up

~~~
samstave
A man can dream.

------
tzakrajs
[https://i.imgur.com/984NIEs.png](https://i.imgur.com/984NIEs.png)

~~~
isaacdl
Offtopic, but what's that Chrome theme? It looks really nice and clean.

------
bzmwillemsen
It's back up: 12:23 EDT

~~~
JohnTHaller
Nope. Still down at 12:28pm EST. I think they managed to get some regions
working for a bit. And the beta site is working. But it still just shows the
error page for me here on Time Warner Cable in NYC. Not too concerned as I
don't use Facebook for anything critical.

~~~
bzmwillemsen
Back down for me in Toronto. 12:37 EDT

Edit: Back up (again) at 12:54 EDT

------
film42
Looks like the service is coming back online now. Every other request works at
this point.

------
jnoland
Facebook is up. They did not mention anything on their Twitter page.

~~~
jacquesm
Sorry, something went wrong.

We're working on getting this fixed as soon as we can.

Go Back Facebook © 2014 · Help

Definitely down for me. Good thing I don't have a FB account.

------
qwerta
VKontakte (Russian facebook) was down a couple of days ago...

------
lihorne
It's back up now as of 09:22AM PDT. 14 minute downtime.

------
canterburry
Oh! Thank God!

------
malloreon
Please don't use facebook. it is bad for you.

------
thisjepisje
WW3 imminent.

------
bbfc
something went reary wrong

------
s7an4o
same in bulgaria

------
crazymom81
Fixing,improving,adding or just it was hacked????

------
crazymom81
FB is fixing, adding,improving or just it was hacked???

------
simme_
This affects germany as well...

------
m_coder
It is still down for me as well.

